# Survival tips for the "broke".



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I put some of these in a post that might have contained some things to get you in trouble with the local law enforcement and it got deleted.no problem,I'll keep my illegal things to myself.LOL

The rest of this is worth shareing,I'm not the only broke guy here I'll bet!

*Buget Ghillie suit.*
Materials:
A piece of cloth big enough to cover yourself or a blind area,you can get a sheet at the goodwill or Salvation army for two bucks.

A pile of dead leaves.

A can of spray adhesive,you can get it in the automotive section of K-mart or any good auto parts store.

Throw the sheet over a clothes line and lightly coat one side with the spray adhesive,let it tack dry about 5 minutes.

Throw the sheet,glue side down into the pile of leaves and press it in.

Let dry 24 hours.
Now you have a "ghillie"suit equal to a 600$ custom in camoflageing ability,when the leaves start comming off,just add more adhesive and leaves.it'll last a hunting season.

*Firearms for the poor.*
So you're of low income,that's not a reason not to be able to defend yourself in a survival situation or hunt food.

An SKS is not a MLBR these days,but its still a decent weapon,an SKS will set you back about 200$,30 round Mags are 20$ each for the good ones,and you can still get 100 rounds of ammo for 20$,but please get some decent ammo too!Now if you have good sense and just run,get a Mosian Nagant for 100$ and a case of ammo for 120$

Marlin makes 22 rifles anyone can afford,120$ will get you a tack driver and 50$ more will get you all the 22lr you can carry.

Mossberg shotguns can be had for as little as 200$ammo is cheap at wally world.

A good,functional 9mm can be had for under 200$ in the form of a Yugoslavian Tokorev pistol.have the feed ramp polished!

None of these are high on my list as survival weapons,but if its all you can afford,these are some of the best for the money.

*Silent squirrell hunting*
Attach a few rat traps to a tree where they feed and smear the trigger with peanut butter.you can attach them by drilling a hole in the trap and putting a long wood screw through them into the tree.not sporting,nor legal but if you're hungry,do you care?

*Trout line.*
Some areas consider this method illegal or littering,its legal here however.
Tie three feet of baited fish line to a milk jug or similiar floating container,tether it off to the bank or handy tree limb.come back in the morning and collect your fish.

*A month worth of fire starter tabs for a buck.*
Go to wallyworld or K-mart and get a cheapo fire log.
Take a hacksaw and cut it into 1" wafers.
Store the resulting wafers in plastic wrap.they burn about ten minutes.

*And on the subject of starting a fire...*
Always carry a road flare in your kit,it'll start all but soaked through wood and can be seen for miles if you're lost!it itself produces enough heat to boil water but beware of the spatter,it will scar you for life!

*10$ crossbow*
I don't think this is illegal to hunt with,but I'm not sure it isn't either,so if you're silly enough to try to hunt with it,please check.its mainly a defense tool for someone who can not or does not own a firearm!

Go buy a "wrist rocket"slingshot.
Wrap a small amount of wire across the yoke[the Y]and lay a broadhead arrow across it,its good for 20 feet.sight down the arrow.

Thats all for now,anyone else have any good ideas?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Now you are getting it!

Instead of 'Survival', how about saying,

"REASONABLE PRICED AND EASILY MADE HUNTING/FISHING IDEAS"

An AK/SKS has NEVER been accurate enough for me as a hunting rifle, but for small game, .22 LR or even a husky pellet gun will do the job.

For larger game, consider Used Muzzle Loaders.
They are CHEAP in the pawn & gun shops! Practically giving them away!

If you are considering an old military rifle for hunting, 
I'd go with a Mosin-Nagant or Mauser 1898 or clone for their accuracy.
Both are dirt cheap to buy, and so is the ammo for them.

I used to lean towards '03 Springfields for sheer accuracy, but they have dried up, 
And British .303 rifles (SMLE) rifles are still cheap, they just aren't that accurate at any kind of range...

I remembered an 'old river rat' that used RAT TRAPS for squirrels now that you mentioned it, and he was QUITE SUCCESSFUL!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Marry a rich woman. Worked for me.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Marry a rich woman. Worked for me.


I must have messed up. I married mine for love, and looks and the fact she could field strip a 1911 pistol in the dark


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Mine can't strip a pistol. But boy can she strip!


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Mine can't strip a pistol. But boy can she strip!


I have a feeling theres a LOT more to this story


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Don't worry she's not a pro. But she does meet the qualifications. For this kind of stripping I prefer the lights on.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Now you are getting it!
> 
> Instead of 'Survival', how about saying,
> 
> ...


We agreed on something,LOL!
I wouldn't use an AK as a hunting rifle,its a "hose gun"plain and simple,made for people who get a minimum of training in proper mantinence and marksmanship,an SKS is only slightly more accurate and just as reliable,but if I had an option[and I do]I'd use a Mauser or Nagant myself as a long range weapon.SkS and AK rifles are a mid-range PDW really,they have thier uses in a survival battery to be sure,but if one can afford better,he should get better.the AR platform has what?a 90% parts commonality with our military rifle.so if all hell breaks loose,parts can be had,and ammo assuredly!

If I were reduced to muzzle loading,I'd bowhunt and trap instead. 

You and I should get our heads together on building a practical AR for the masses.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Don't worry she's not a pro. But she does meet the qualifications. For this kind of stripping I prefer the lights on.





Backwoods said:


> I have a feeling theres a LOT more to this story


Not really, just hormones over intellect. Happens a lot.
How do you think we good looking people that are dumb as dirt?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

huh? 
Do you realize the irony of your post?LOL


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Good looking people. I've seen your pic on Plenty Of Fish. Come on!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Where did this thread turn?LMAO!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude I googled his posting name and guess what came up? Dating site for older men.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Dude I googled his posting name and guess what came up? Dating site for older men.


Eh?
I dun get it.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

JeepHammer Outdoors, Jeep Trail Riding, Scuba, Working O

I just thought it was funny to see this guy who is always typing harsh comments on everyone's posts. It gives a bit of perspective on their personality.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Magus said:


> We agreed on something,LOL!
> I wouldn't use an AK as a hunting rifle,its a "hose gun"plain and simple,made for people who get a minimum of training in proper mantinence and marksmanship,an SKS is only slightly more accurate and just as reliable,but if I had an option[and I do]I'd use a Mauser or Nagant myself as a long range weapon.SkS and AK rifles are a mid-range PDW really,they have thier uses in a survival battery to be sure,but if one can afford better,he should get better.the AR platform has what?a 90% parts commonality with our military rifle.so if all hell breaks loose,parts can be had,and ammo assuredly!
> 
> If I were reduced to muzzle loading,I'd bowhunt and trap instead.
> ...


We agree on a lot of things, I'm just not an 'Extremest', and I don't fall for every goofy rumor that comes down the pike anymore...
-------------------------

*Some rules of hunting never change!*
Accuracy is paramount to successful hunt, and successful hunts are required for survival!
If you can't put the game down, it's not going in your pot/skillet!

I'd MUCH rather have an accurate bolt action rifle that is 100 years old, 
Than a dump truck full of 'Commie Junk' that you can't hit anything with, and that burn through my ammo supplies in nothing flat!

RIGHT NOW, you can walk into the discount stores,
Buy a REAL WEATHERBY VANGUARD RIFLE with a KREIGER MADE BARREL for about $350.

If you are just hunting and target shooting with it,
Then it should last you a life time!

What gets the guys around here is,
They will hack away with SKS's and AK's all afternoon, and never shoot better than a 8" group at 100 yards.

Then when they get to bragging about someone they know that can shoot 3" groups at 100 yards with an AK,
(Of course, that guy is NEVER around.... )

You shoot the tacks out of their target!!!!
Never fails to makes jaws drop open like they are catching flies!

Accuracy is everything.
Long range accuracy beats lead slinging any day of the week...

A single sniper can demoralize an entire battalion if he knows what he's doing!

They might have patrols out every day, day in, day out, looking for that sniper! And they won't ever find anything if the guy was trained correctly...
BUT,
He continues to kill one or two a day, just like clockwork...
It doesn't take long until everyone is wondering what the hell they are doing there and who is going to be next!
---------------------------

I used to bowhunt a lot, seemed more sporting than using a rifle. I even went down to using a 'Re-curve' bow to make it more 'Sporting'...
But one of the aircraft crashes while I was in the military left me unable to hold a bow correctly, so I'm through with that.

I used a 'Wrist Rocket' sling shot for small game until they made it Illegal in my state.
I also used the 'Coat Hanger Loop' for arrows with the sling shot, but you want to wire UP from the handle, 
Not stretch your wire from limb to limb or it will be VERY hard on the limbs and the tubing.

When it comes up from the handle, you have to bend the loop back up each time, but it gives so you don't wind up wrecking the limbs or tubing.
-----------------

Now I hunt squirrels and most small game with .22 WMR, and I use a 10/22 or .410 for rabbits.
My eyesight and reaction times aren't what they used to be, so I don't use pistol or bow/slingshot for rabbits anymore.
------------------

For your list, 
You can make a circle of sticks in a shallow part of a river bottom, close enough together the large fish can't get through them.
I often use saplings since they are nice and straight.

Make a 'Funnel Shape' entry into the fish pen, and make sure you 'Funnel' end is in the center of the pen.

Makes a GREAT fish trap, and if you stake some guts or some rancid meat in the center, 
It will work for snapping turtles.

I used this in salt water estuary when in the military survival course, and found out crabs will climb over the stakes to get in where the bait is and not find their way out!

Since you are just hacking sticks off and sticking them in the ground, this goes together pretty quick and it's nothing you can't afford to loose if the river comes up.

If you have a river you can walk across (Knee deep or less) you can channel the entire river into your trap, just make your 'Funnel' opening wide enough to cross the river!

We used to weave saplings into basket type fish traps.
About the same principal, but 3 dimensional instead of 2D.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Canadian said:


> JeepHammer Outdoors, Jeep Trail Riding, Scuba, Working O
> 
> I just thought it was funny to see this guy who is always typing harsh comments on everyone's posts. It gives a bit of perspective on their personality.


Why would that change anything?
Do you want to see a better picture? I'll be glad to post it up, and in fact, I posted that very same picture in the 'Let's see who we are talking to' thread a while back...

The thread here was,
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/post-picture-yourself-244/

Want to make some snobby comments about that too?

You want to judge people by their looks, start with me!
Bring your butt down here and see me face to face and make your back anded comments and see how far they get you!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Magus said:


> Eh?
> I dun get it.


That's becuse Mr. Apartment dweller is an idiot.

He found a dating site listing and thinks he's struck gold.
Wants to make fun of me because I'm 'Middle Aged' (47, almost 48)

Doesn't realize that EXPERIENCE counts not looks.
Military, Skydiving, Scuba diving,

And besides, I already posted that picture on THIS SITE in the 'Pictures' Thread before he showed up on this site...

His idea of 'Experience' is 'Experience Points' in video games.
Doesn't realize how much work goes into actually KNOWING what you are talking about rather than reading something off the net or in a book...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Canadian said:


> JeepHammer Outdoors, Jeep Trail Riding, Scuba, Working O
> 
> I just thought it was funny to see this guy who is always typing harsh comments on everyone's posts. It gives a bit of perspective on their personality.


Meh,he ain't no uglier than me.not everyone looks like a male model in the world.



JeepHammer said:


> We agree on a lot of things, I'm just not an 'Extremest', and I don't fall for every goofy rumor that comes down the pike anymore...
> -------------------------
> 
> *Some rules of hunting never change!*
> ...


I got broke from the extremeist crap after busting my butt for three years getting ready for Y2k.I still have useless crap lying around from my stash.

Since I have the option,I wouldn't use anything 7.62X39 to hunt with unless I had to,it's capable of taking deer if need be or self defense,but it'd really tighten my sphincter knowing it was ALL I had to rely on.I'd much rather use my old Mauser,I even choose it over my 300 magnum most times for deer.

I have shot 3" groups at 100 yards with an SKS[handloads lol],5 and 6 is the norm with any Chicom AK,they're PDW class and have thier uses,no really!I still want one in [5.43?]Russian for "just in case".

The wrist rocket is a truly versitile little tool,I'll have to post pics of my home brewed slingshot made with shooting arrows in mind!

I got too messed up to hunt rabbits with a gun,besides....snares are quiet.

Great additions to the list!keep going.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, he hacked on me three times in a row right there together, now he's got nothing to say!!!!!?????

What happened?

Didn't mention I run my own survival section on my web site LONG before this site showed up,
Doesn't mention I build and race cars,
Didn't mention I have TWO jeep websites,
Didn't mention I have an Electrical Engineering degree,
Didn't mention I have developed and released countless Upgrades for the Jeep community and gave them away for free...
Or that I have released (for free) technical information on how to turn car alternators into welders or plasma cutters,
That I have sections on accurizing firearms on the web sites,
Or that I was once on the Army Rifle team and still have points standings on several firearms competition listings that pop up on the web...

He wants to make fun of me because I have a picture on a dating site, and I didn't use on form 20 years ago, or mine one from the internet...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I still diddn't think it was funny.
Meh.anyway,I have a survival/political section on my site too.PM me if you want a link,spamming is tacky and we like our community small.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Magus said:


> I got broke from the extremeist crap after busting my butt for three years getting ready for Y2k.I still have useless crap lying around from my stash.


If fell for it back in Regan's day, was still in the military, but I bought up everything the 'Experts' said I needed.
Spent every penny I could earn, and maxed out my credit cards....
Then the 'Axis Of Evil' and the 'Red Menace' never materialized...
And Still have Ki pills and Geiger counter from that mess!

Now I know KI won't help anything unless you take it BEFORE exposure, and I can't get the correct batteries for the Geiger counter anymore!

One of these days I'll sell it at a yard sale for 50¢, but I'll probably have to explain what it was to the kid buying it...



> Since I have the option,I wouldn't use anything 7.62X39 to hunt with unless I had to,it's capable of taking deer if need be or self defense,but it'd really tighten my sphincter knowing it was ALL I had to rely on.I'd much rather use my old Mauser,I even choose it over my 300 magnum most times for deer.


Any full power .30 cal or larger is fine for deer.
That souped up black power PISTOL cartridge is pretty weak, and combined with the inaccuracy of the SKS/AK format rifles, it's virtually worthless.



> I have shot 3" groups at 100 yards with an SKS[handloads lol],5 and 6 is the norm with any Chicom AK,they're PDW class and have thier uses,no really!I still want one in [5.43?]Russian for "just in case".


That's about typical with handloads,
With my AR-47 and it's Colt barrel, I can do about 1.1 inch groups,
But if I use China or Russian ammo, I'm back at nearly 3" again...
Even when you get 'Brass' cases that you can reload, it's still a pain in the butt to reload 'Plinker' ammo...

I just buy the cheap crap by the crate and let the nieces and nephews/ relatives/ friends burn through it.
They can't hit anything anyway, so they never know the difference!



> The wrist rocket is a truly versitile little tool,I'll have to post pics of my home brewed slingshot made with shooting arrows in mind!


I keep one handy, much more fun doing my physical therapy plinking with a wrist rocket than just pulling on the surgical tubing repetitively.
I've got a box of old magazines in my office where I take an hour out every day and shoot my sling shot!

Guys are always amazed when I can hit bottle caps and stuff from 30 feet away... But it's all in how much you practice.
-----------------------

I LOVE my .22 LR suppressed.
I spend about 10 hours a day, 3 times a week, in a traction chair.
The way I 'Waste' that time is to shoot a suppressed 10/22 indoors with a bullet trap.
Either that or waste time on the internet!!!

Granted, it's only the length of my basement, but it keeps my eye sharp and keeps my finger wired to my eye and brain.



> I got too messed up to hunt rabbits with a gun,besides....snares are quiet.


I like fish traps.
I have NEVER been able to catch any real fish on a rod & reel...
I couldn't really catch fish until I took up SCUBA and they gave me a spear gun!
SHOOTING FISH! I CAN DO THAT!

(also call them up, if you know what I mean!  )

The military introduced me to explosives fishing, and growing up on a farm taught me how to bring the entire pond or lake up with fertilizer/insecticides without killing any if I don't want too!

EDIT: PM SENT.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You got a fried back too Jeep?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

It comes to mind, 
When I was a kid, we used to run around with either .22 LR or .30 Cal, usually .30-06 rifles...

You CAN hunt squirrels with a .30 rifle, but it MUST be accurate!
Once in a while we would 'BARK' one, shoot the bark of the tree and that would knock the squirrel out and you could collect him.

What was REALLY FUNNY was when some city kid (usually a cousin) wouldn't catch the part where you stepped on its head and twisted the body to break the neck,
And that darn squirrel would wake up in a game bag or even better,
The game pocket of a hunting coat!

That came to mind because my dad saw my cousin turn from a calm, easy talking kid to a raving lunitic that stripped off his hunting coat and shot it 6 times with a .22 pistol, then stomped on the coat when it was still moving!

Even though my grandma LOVED the brains and tongue out of the squirrels, I still shot them in the head, or banged the head against the tree before I bagged them!

Nothing like inviting a girlfriend over for dinner, 
and grandma there breaking the heads open in front of her!

City folks will never understand that, so I'd better explain...
Country folks used to consider fresh game meat far superior to frozen or canned meat,
SO,
When you have honored guests, you break out the game meat!
My grandma & grandpa raised me, and they were Depression ear people, wasted NOTHING, grew or made everything they could!

If you invited a someone you were 'Sparking' or 'Courting' over for dinner, out came the game meat!
Grandma would eat the brains/tongues so the guests could have the 'Choice Parts' of the game...

Which is fine, until you realize that not everyone is used to seeing fried heads on the plate,
Or seeing this elderly woman crack them open with the handle of a butter knife to get at the brains!

Freaks some women right out!
Narrows the list of potential mates right down!

AND,
I later found out it's not nearly as disgusting as eating Caviar (rotten Sturgon Eggs), Es Cargo (Garden Slugs), Pattae (spoiled Goose Livers), ect...

Fish Roe, the actual fresh eggs from the fish, not so bad, but not my cup of tea. If I was hungry, I'd do them, but not as a $300 an ounce food,
And certainly not once they had 'Aged' (rotted).

Not eating garden slugs for any reason, even if they do put them in sea snail shells.

Goose liver isn't one of my favorite things, but after it's 'aged' (Spoiled) I'm not touching it!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Magus said:


> You got a fried back too Jeep?


Don't know what a 'Fried Jeep Back' is...???

I'm a JEEP JUNKY!
I raced AMC cars for about 25 years, so when I migrated to Jeeps, especially the AMC years of jeeps, I was surprised how many people couldn't keep them running,
So I developed some low cost solutions to keep these guys running and getting past the 'Emissions Nazis'...

I have more Jeeps than you can shake a stick at!
Love the CJ years!


----------



## bonanacrom (Dec 1, 2008)

If given the option I would never use a rat trap to catch squirrels, There not really strong enough to kill a squirrel every time. I don't mean to say that people don't do it or that it wont work some times I am sure someone is going to say that they have been doing it for years it.s just smarter to get a different type of trap. The conibear body grip trap is a good pic as it will always kill your squirrel and it can be used for other animals like rabbit and muskrat and in a pinch larger animals if you watch the trap closely. Plus a metal trap will last your lifetime as well as your kids.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Eating filth isn't my cup of tea either,let the french have all the bugs and rotten meat LOL

I've got a Squirrell story:
I must have been 14-15 and doing my fammily duty and bagging some meat and I blasted this squirrell with my 410,I kicked him and he seemed dead as a brick so I stuck him on my squirrel pin and hung him on my belt[A squirrel pin looks like an oversized baby diaper,you stick it inder thier jaw.]I'd gone about thirty feet and that little SOB came back to life and started eating my leg!I couldn't get him unhooked,I couldn't shoot him off,I had to stab him to death with my hunting knife!LOL


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> Don't know what a 'Fried Jeep Back' is...???
> 
> I'm a JEEP JUNKY!
> I raced AMC cars for about 25 years, so when I migrated to Jeeps, especially the AMC years of jeeps, I was surprised how many people couldn't keep them running,
> ...


I mean do you have a bad back?


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep...........No way you can use the poor 'ol 7.62x39 to hunt.
Just waaaayyyyy to IN-ACCURATE to ever be a good hunting round.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice kill.
congrats!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Magus said:


> Eating filth isn't my cup of tea either,let the french have all the bugs and rotten meat LOL
> 
> I've got a Squirrell story:
> I must have been 14-15 and doing my fammily duty and bagging some meat and I blasted this squirrell with my 410,I kicked him and he seemed dead as a brick so I stuck him on my squirrel pin and hung him on my belt[A squirrel pin looks like an oversized baby diaper,you stick it inder thier jaw.]I'd gone about thirty feet and that little SOB came back to life and started eating my leg!I couldn't get him unhooked,I couldn't shoot him off,I had to stab him to death with my hunting knife!LOL


THAT'S PRETTY FUNNY!

At least you didn't do it in front of my dad and all the other adults in the family!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Magus said:


> I mean do you have a bad back?


You could say that, Neck broken twice (Two different times) back broken three times,
First time in three places, second time, two vertebra, this last time I wasted two disks and only cracked one vertebra.

Doing Phsyical Therapy until I'm strong enough to do this last surgery, then I'll be back to kicking butt with the rest of the farmers I hang out with...

Difference between those that think the know,
And those that do know are the scars!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Backwoods said:


> Yep...........No way you can use the poor 'ol 7.62x39 to hunt.
> Just waaaayyyyy to IN-ACCURATE to ever be a good hunting round.


Didn't say you COULD NOT use it to hunt deer with,
Said it's an underpowered and inaccurate round for hunting.
I also said the SKS/AK rifles are not suited to hunting because of the inaccuracy...
Same as a Ford Pickup... I killed two or three deer with Ford Pickups, but I recommend you don't use one to hunt with! 

It's obvious that they are being used to hunt deer with...
We find wounded and dead deer in the farm fields all the time with .30 cal rounds all over them...
Obvious if we are the ones finding them, the Poachers (.30 rifles are illegal here) can't put the deer down with them... 

AND...
If you live long enough to grow hair on your peaches, you might figure out what I'm talking about....
-------------------------

My last hunting trip, I took an Alaskan wolf at about 600 Yards with a single shot.
Same trip I bagged an Alaskan Grizzly at just a hair over 400 Yards.

I took an elk at 660 yards a few years back, the guide swore I'd never even come close, but that elk didn't take three steps before dropping.

Let me know when you have done that with an SKS and well talk again....

Now, the average white tail shot I took this year was about 30 FEET.
I suppose I could have killed them with a sling shot, but those are illegal, so I use a muzzle loader for the early deer, and a shot gun for the second...

This last one I could have dropped the rifle and knocked him out since he was like most of the others and decided to take residence up right under my stand...
Not too hard to outsmart a white tail, but some people think it's an accomplishment.

Lets see you manage that with 600 or 800 pounds of Alaskan grizzly bear bearing down on you!
We'll see how much 'Grinning' you do after that...
And from what ragged hole or orifice!
------------------

When I can shoot tighter groups at 100 yards with a rifled slug barrel and sabot slugs than you can with an SKS/AK, then you should consider a different rifle!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> THAT'S PRETTY FUNNY!
> 
> At least you didn't do it in front of my dad and all the other adults in the family!


My dad LOLed at me.heh.....
He diddn't laugh at just anything either.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> You could say that, Neck broken twice (Two different times) back broken three times,
> First time in three places, second time, two vertebra, this last time I wasted two disks and only cracked one vertebra.
> 
> Doing Phsyical Therapy until I'm strong enough to do this last surgery, then I'll be back to kicking butt with the rest of the farmers I hang out with...
> ...


I got plowed with a sky-hook,I held on 13 years before I had to stop work,by then it was too late.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

My dad is 73 and in poor health, but he's never let me forget one of my screw ups yet!

I just had to put a battery in his pickup yesterday, and he reminded me about hooking up jumper cables wrong on a positive ground tractor when I was about 10 years old....

No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Heh,at least I'm not the only one to blow up a battery....heh.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Magus said:


> I got plowed with a sky-hook,I held on 13 years before I had to stop work,by then it was too late.


Yeah, I was still working, teaching martial arts, and doing all the rest of the stupid things when this last one happened, and it's really taken the wind out of my sails.
Sucks waiting for bone to grow back in, cause at this age, it doesn't grow fast!

This has been going on for three years, surgery, pt, wait, surgery, pt, wait...
This should be the last surgery and PT, and I couldn't be happier about that!

I haven't been scuba diving or motorcycle riding for more than an hour or so every year since this happened, and I miss sucking air underwater and riding my bike!


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Magus said:


> Heh,at least I'm not the only one to blow up a battery....heh.


Positive ground, both cables black, no markings on the battery...
I just followed the 'Ground' wire and 'Assumed' it was negative....

MADE LOTS OF SPARKS, no damage, just had to turn the cables around, no big deal, but dad was standing RIGHT THERE, and it scared the crap out of him, so he remembers it a lot differently than I do!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I know (or think I do) that an AK-47 is inaccurate compared to a hunting rifle, but... underpowered? I thought the 7.62 ammo was like miniature artillery? 

I thought you were an electrical engineer, Jeephammer? what do you _*mean*_ you can't find the 'right' batteries for that GC? come on, cobble together a battery pack with the correct voltage, you can do eeeet! 

or you _*could*_ just sell it to me for $0.50 (hint hint hint)


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Jeep can't reply,he got banned.


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

I will always tell anyone who will listen to learn to do for yourself. If you don't garden , start. If you don't know how to raise an animal and butcher it, learn. If you don't know where to even start, find someone who knows about whatever you need to learn, and ask questions. Most are willing to help out a newbie.

I used to do a lot of mechanic work for hire and barter, just like my Dad did. Buying tools, it doesn't take long to figure out that cheapest isn't always best. I don't know how many times I have lost the hide off my knuckles due to a broken cheap wrench or socket. But I still use a ratchet my father bought in 1939. Buy the absolute best that you can afford. 

Lastly, buy locally if possible. The kid selling you that gun in Wal-Mart usually don't know jack about it. If you use your local gun shop, you can bet the guy's a gun nut. Not only can you ask him about that gun, he can probably fix it if you break it.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Skip.. +1 Good advice.

I had a discussion recently with a friend regarding this messed up economy and he concluded that the ones who will get by easiest are those few out in the fields, hills, and hollows who can do for themselves because they always had to.

They have a wall rack holding a shotgun, a 30-30, and maybe a .22, and that's all. They grow or raise what they need to eat and sell or barter off the rest. They work smart, and still know "the old ways" of doing things without electricity or the help of the internal combustion engine. 

We can't all own Weatherbys, go on expeditions, or own the latest gadgets. Many of us count our pennies and live a frugal existence. As the saying goes, "There's too much month at the end of the money".

Someone only having the cash to own a $100 SKS shouldn't be frowned upon by those who can do better. That cheap commie rifle gives that person the ability to hunt for pleasure or for food as well as provide a level of protection. No one can deny the rifle's history or dependability.

I don't mean to preach. Its just that we all have been there at one time or another.


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> Skip.. +1 Good advice.
> 
> I had a discussion recently with a friend regarding this messed up economy and he concluded that the ones who will get by easiest are those few out in the fields, hills, and hollows who can do for themselves because they always had to.
> 
> ...


I grew up around a bunch of people who had to walk the walk, as they had no money to buy things. Many of them had to barter for food staples like flour and sugar at the local store. They raised their own meat and vegetables. I can even remember some making their own vinegar. Many had no money at the start of the month, let alone the end.

Guns were hand-me-downs, mostly single shot rifles and shotguns. They were considered tools to hunt game and fend off pesky predators, be they 2 or 4 legged. A fishing trip was grabbing the ole cane pole, and headin' for the nearest creek or river.

All of these skills are valuable to have. I do not claim to be expert, and dearly wish I had paid more attention to how they did all this.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> Skip.. +1 Good advice.
> 
> I had a discussion recently with a friend regarding this messed up economy and he concluded that the ones who will get by easiest are those few out in the fields, hills, and hollows who can do for themselves because they always had to.
> 
> ...


Preach anyway,good sermon!
Like I said in another post,maybe the euro web gear is all you can afford and some of it is better than ours!


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

i started prepping in '04 on a 10$ a day budget, and stuck with it. 

I've got about 1200 of those 10$ days behind me. 

It's covered 2 deep freezers, a 4KW honda genny, a .22 rifle, two .357 revolvers and 2 .357 lever carbines, a 12 gauge pump and a pump .30-06 remmie 7600. 

And much food, too many socks and too much bedding, lots of clothing and boots, dental and car repairs.. 

careful shopping, discipline, and a PLAN will get ya there. 

no need for fancy guns, just guns that will for sure kill something if you want it dead. no need for EXTREME SHOCK ammo, just generic good commercial that WILL go bang, in case lots.. no need for ultra light or the newest camo pattern, just sturdy and discreet and long lasting.. 

shop smart, shop hard, and when it's not smart enough to do twice, don't do it the first time. 

10$ a day is a LOT of difference in 4 years..


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I used to camoflage guns and bows for 10$ a pop,basic woodland and the "urban commando"tiger stripe.LOL

I did my preps by the month,one month,ammo,next month food,after that,medicine,I later learned to get a bit of each unless a deal in one category or another came up.


----------



## Merlin (Dec 25, 2008)

Magus said:


> I used to camoflage guns and bows for 10$ a pop,basic woodland and the "urban commando"tiger stripe.LOL
> 
> I did my preps by the month,one month,ammo,next month food,after that,medicine,I later learned to get a bit of each unless a deal in one category or another came up.


 Hi sorry quoted the wrong one. meant to quote the 10 dollar a day that is 300 dollars a month that is a fare amount for the average working person like you or I. but I thought this string was for the broke?? o well I have a suggestion about the reuse of items. I have made some real steal of a deals at Flea markets or tag sales. A Lot of the time the vendor will sell a Upper end item for very cheap 5 dollars to 75-100 value ratio because ,they do not know what it is like titanium backpacking gear or because they think the thing its old fashioned and no one will want it like a hand crank juicer.. I have found that if I go every week and get to know some of the vendors by face and sometimes by name even if I do not buy I can get better deals later. I have bought some High end propane gear for cheap and then ask them about something else they have and when you find out they do not know the value I let them know what they should be asking or let them know what you saw it retailing for thus they will sell it for more but they remember you made them money . I have had vendors not put something out on the table and when I come by they show it to me a very cheap price I bought 3 REI back packs full of goodies for 15 dollars each on just such a deal. I will not by food stuffs just hardware and gear oddball stuff for parts. If you look in my picture gallery I have a teardrop trailer that I restored that all the 1940s items I bought for very cheap now sometimes you have to put in some elbow grease but in the long run it works for me


----------



## WakingUp (Dec 30, 2008)

Why did Jeep get banned??


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

WakingUp said:


> Why did Jeep get banned??


You might want to send a PM to one of the moderators or the admin for that answer if it is really relevant to you.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheap can be good!


----------



## Kabtsu (Nov 10, 2010)

JeepHammer said:


> (also call them up, if you know what I mean!  )
> 
> The military introduced me to explosives fishing, and growing up on a farm taught me how to bring the entire pond or lake up with fertilizer/insecticides without killing any if I don't want too!
> 
> EDIT: PM SENT.


can you teach me to do that?:sssh:


----------



## rflood (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, just catching this thread. Loved the first posting on being "frugal" prepper  Anyway, also saw JeepHammer's posts and this one caught my eye and I'd love to learn more about it.
JeepHammer: "Or that I have released (for free) technical information on how to turn car alternators into welders or plasma cutters"
Would love to hear more about this, can you send me a link or something on it.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

There's a lot of info about it online. I have a little how-to on my blog, but it's dc only. JH has a nice ac/dc set up. There are a couple vids on youtube, but the in depth info is posted on off road forums and personal blogs.

I built the hitch on the front of my truck with me onboard welder. It works well and I only have a few $$ into it. I got lucky and had one of the "good" alternators on my truck already, but there are ways to change out or add a 2nd alt.

Here's where I shared my info. They are both basically the same thing. One is powered by my truck and one is powered by a lawn mower.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/diy-welder-generator-1469/


----------

